# The 2019 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

*Welcome to the 13th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge. 

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only. 
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides. 
*
It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

*Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).*

This as an example
*
04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

To make and add a heatmap picture of your 12 qualifying rides as below, you can use linked https://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php to your Strava account.






*A reminder of the rules: *

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshment/repairs/sightseeing etc but stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star





If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

*January 2nd 2019 (C251) West Sussex & Kent hilly ride*
Orpington Bromley Croydon Coulsden Chipstead Valley Merstham Burstow Turners Hill Handcross Partridge Green Sayers Common Burgess Hill Wivelsfield Ashdown Forest Hartfield Edenbridge Toys Hill Polhill Orpington
105.33 miles. 13.8mph average, 6484ft elevation, Max Speed 39.1mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

*February 20th 2019 (C253) Wye Wednesday Audax*
Gravesend, Stanstead, Seal, Plaxtol, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Biddenden, Wittersham, Brenzett, Hythe, Wye, Boughton Lees, Charing, Harrietsham, Bearstead, Bluebell Hill, Cuxton, Gravesend
132.81 miles, 14.6mph avg, 4163 elevation, Max Speed 36.5mph, Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014.

*March 17th 2019 (C255) Surrey Kent Loop*
West Whickam, Shirley, Croydon, Coulsdon, Farthing Downs, Bletchingly, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Leigh, Tonbridge, Golden green, Yalding, Hunton Hill, Coxheath, Harrietsham, Bearstead, Aylesford, Malling, Pilgrims Way, Otford, Polhill.
103.02 miles, 7:19:51 Time, 14.1mph avg, 3288 elevation, Max Speed 34.9mph, Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014.

*April 21st 2019 (C257) To Hadleigh*
Bromley, Tower Bridge, London City Airport, Barking, Rainham, Ockenden, Bulphan, Benfleet, Hadleigh, back via Grays, Dartford, Bexley & Sidcup
101.01 miles, 6:20:01 Time, 15.9mph Avg. 5417 Elevation, Max Speed 38.6mps. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*May 12th 2019 (C259) Man Of Kent Audax*
Home to the start at Meopham, Caxton, Pilgrims Way, Detling, Hollingbourne Hill, Challock, Wye, Stowting, Postling, Hythe, Lympne, Shadoxhurst, Bethersden, Frittenden, Staplehursy, Yalding, Red Hill, Birling Hill, Meopham & back to home.
137.31 miles, 9:20:13 Time, 14.7mph Avg. 5459 Elevation, Max Speed 36.1mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*16/06/19 (C262) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
105.85miles. 6:36:49 Riding Time. 16.00Avg. 2759ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 42.8mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*07/07/19 (C264) Herne Bay and back*
Via Pollhill, Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Borough Green, Aynsford, Hollingbourne Hill, Doddington, Faversham, Whitstable, Herne Bay. Back via the classic FNR route. Whitstable, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Gillingham, Rochester, the cross country via Meopham, Horton Kirby and home.
121miles. 8:20:12 Riding Time. 14.5Avg. 3788ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 35mph. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*04/08/19 (C267) Whitstable and back with Ross*
Via Sidcup, Dartford, Medway Towns, Upchurch, Iwade, Tonge, Faversham, Graveney, Seasalter, Whitstable, Seasalter, Graveney, Faversham, Tonge, Iwade, Upchurch, Gillingham, Rochester, Cuxton, Meopham, Longfield, Horton Kirby, Eynsford, Pollhill, Home.
117.24miles. 7:42:25 Riding Time. 15.2Avg. 3135ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 35.1mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*01/09/19 (C269) Brighton & Back*
West Wickham, Shirley, Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Staplefield, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditchling, Brighton, A23 Cycle Path to Handcross and repeat home.
118.10miles, 7:15:42 Riding Time, 16.3mph Avg. 4199ft Elevation Gain, 36.1 Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*17/10/19 (C270) Montejaque to Cadiz*
Montejaque, Malaga Province Spain, Grazalema, Puerto del Bosque, Algar, Jerez, Puerto Real, Cadiz
100.28 miles, 6021 ft climb, 11.8 mph avg. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*03/11/19 (C271) Burgess Hill & Back following the Vintage Vehicle Rally*
West Wickham, Shirley, Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Staplefield, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill,A23 Cycle Path to Handcross, Turners Hill, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridhe, Four Elms, Ide Hill, Pollhill, home.
100.21miles, 7:02:12 Riding Time, 14.2mph Avg. 3468ft Elevation Gain, 35.7 Max Speed. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*08/12/19 (C273) To Tiptree for brekkie with @rb58*
Chiselhurst, Sidcup, Bexley, Dartford crossing, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Maldon, Tiptree, Maldon, Hanningfields again, Billericay, Horndon on the Hill, Grays, Dartford crossing, Dartford, Sidcup, Bexley, The Crays and Home.
109.94miles, 7:36:30 Riding Time, 14.5mph Avg, 2426ft Elevation gain, 33.7mph Max Speed. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - Overseal, Market Bosworth, Burton on Trent, Needwood, Walton on Trent, Wiggington, Austrey, Sibson, Market Bosworth, Overseal. 106.6 miles with 3989 ft of elevation @14.9 mph https://www.strava.com/activities/2048467806

Feb 9th - Overseal, Rempstone, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Swineshead, Boston, Old Leake, Skegness. 100.1 miles with 2721 ft of elevation @19 mph. https://www.strava.com/activities/2134194938

Mar 2nd - Overseal, Market Bosworth, Meriden, Hatton Locks, Berkswell, Corley Moor, Market Bosworth, Packington, Overseal. 126.5 miles with 5939 ft of elevation @14.7 mph https://www.strava.com/activities/2186361076


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st 102.1 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Measham ,Rolliston ,Burton on Trent ,Hanbury ,Rangemore ,Walton on Trent ,Harlaston ,Austrey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.54.06 Elevation 4816ft
Feb 10th 107.1 miles
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Twycross ,Polesworth ,Tamworth ,Fisherwick ,Harlaston ,Ibstock ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Moving time 7.09.25 Elevation 5351ft
Mar 2nd 103.1 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hartshill ,Meridian ,Rowington Green ,Hatton ,Beausale ,Pickford Green ,Wood End ,Fenny Drayton ,Market ,Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.57.05 Elevation 5525ft
Aprl 6th 111 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Leicester ,Gilmorton ,Church Brampton ,Northampton ,Long Buckby ,West Hadden ,Gilmorton ,Cosby ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 7.38.20 Elevation 5568ft
May 4th 101.1 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Somerby ,Oakham ,Sewstern ,Wymondham ,Walton on the wolds ,Willoughby on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 6.24.56 elevation 5089ft
June 1st 103.12 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Harlaston ,Shenstone ,Wall ,Lichfield ,Cannock chase ,Curborough ,Lullington ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Moving time 6.14.34 elevation 4672ft
July 4th 105.3 miles
Anstey ,Long Clawson ,Cottage ,Radcliffe ,Elston ,Car Colston ,Granby ,Old Dalby ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 6.41.12 elevation 2861ft
Aug 3rd 107.4 miles
Anstey ,Belton ,Hilton ,Yeaveley ,Derby ,Kegworth ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Moving time 6.50.30 elevation 4344ft
Sept 1st 125 .1 miles
Anstey ,Barrow ,Keyworth ,Nottingham ,Fiskerton ,Newark ,Screvington ,Wymeswold ,Anstey
Moving time 7.48.10 elevation 4101ft
Oct 19th 102.1 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Stoughton ,Great Bowden ,Market Harborough ,Braybrooke ,Belton in Rutland ,Hilton on the hill ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Moving time 6.56.10 elevation 6356ft
Nov 2nd 100.13 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth , Nuneaton ,Coleshill ,Lichfield ,Harlaston ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Dec 8th 101.25 miles
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Belvoir ,Denton ,Pickworth ,Ancaster ,Cranwell ,Metherington ,Bardney ,Lincoln and train home 
Moving time 6.00.18 Elevation 3484ft


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Jan 2019)

1 Jan: 131 miles + 4500 feet: Easter Arrow recce - Cheltenham, Burford, Carterton, Chicklade, Chippenham, Frome, Bruton, Taunton
14 Feb: 130 miles and 8835 feet: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Exmoor, Crediton, Exmouth
16 Mar: 124 miles and 6243 feet: 'Cheltenham Flyer' audax - Andoversford, Faringdon, Pewsey, Chippenham, Tetbury, Andoversford
6 Apr: 189 miles and 9,400 feet: 'Eppynt and back' from Tewkesbury - Monmouth, Talybont, Llanwrytyd Wells, Brecon, Symonds Yat East
27 May: 101 miles and 5075 feet: Exmouth, Churchinford, Rackenford, Tiverton, Exmouth
12 Jun: 104 miles and 7569 feet: Capel Curig, Llanrwst, Llansannan, Denbigh, Ruthin, Oswestry, Montgomery, Bishop's Castle, Knighton
21 Jul: 124 miles and 7550 feet: 'Shore to Moor' audax - Newton Abbot, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Tiverton, Rackenford, Hatherleigh, Lydford, Princetown, Moretonhampstead
21 Aug: 129 miles and 6514 feet: Last 200+km push on PBP - Villaines-la-Juhel to Rambouillet (overnight)
10 Sep: 139 miles and 14,737 feet: Alpes de Haute Provence - both sides of the Gorges de Verdon plus - first day of a 600km 'hilly'
22 Oct: 101 miles and 4962 feet: Weymouth, Pallington, Wareham, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Nov: 102 miles and 4865 feet: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Portesham, Weymouth, Tincleton, Arne, oilwells, Wareham, Wyke Regis
16 Dec: 101 miles and 4662 feet: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Dorchester, King's Stag, Arne, Broadmayne, Weymouth


----------



## rb58 (2 Jan 2019)

*2 January 2019. Century 205 overall.*

Sidcup > Bromley > Croydon > Coulsden > Chipstead Valley > Merstham > Burstow > Turners Hill > Handcross > Partridge Green > Sayers Common > Burgess Hill > Wivelsfield > Ashdown Forest > Hartfield > Edenbridge > Toys Hill > Polhill > Orpington > Bexley

108.6 miles. 14.0mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*5 February 2019. Century 207 overall.*

Orpington > Otford > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Yalding > Headcorn > Smarden > Great Chart > Ashford. Back much the same way.

110.1 miles. 14.6mph rolling. Enigma Etape. Very grubby roads.

*1 March 2019. Century 209 overall.*

Woolwich ferry > Barking > Dagenham > Rainham > Stanford-no-Hope > South Benfleet > Leigh-on-Sea > Southend-on-Sea > Shoeburyness > Barling > Rochford > Canewden > Hockley > Wickford > Langdon Hills > Orsett > Grays > Dartford Crossing.

104.1 miles. 13.9 mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*1 April. Century 211 overall.*

Dartford > Gravesend > Rochester > Upchurch > Sittingbourne > Faversham > Whitstable. And back via largely the same route.

105.1 miles. 14.0mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse. Brutal headwind for outward leg.

*1 May. Century 213 overall.*

Bexley > Polhill > Otford > Pilgrims Way > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Ashford. return by pretty much the same route.

110.0 miles. 15.1mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*2 June. Century 216 overall.*

Bexley > Polhill > Otford > Pilgrims Way > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Ashford. return by pretty much the same route.

110.1 miles. 15.1mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*7 July. Century 218 overall.*

Bexley > Brands Hatch > Borough Green > Aylseford > Gentling > Hollingbourne Hill > Faversham > Whitstable > Herne Bay > Whitstable > Faversham > Sittingbourne > Chatham > Rochester > Higham > Gravesend.

110.3 miles. 14.5mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*4 August. Century 220 overall.*

Dartford > Gravesend > Rochester > Upchurch > Sittingbourne > Faversham > Whitstable. And back via largely the same route.

105.5 miles. 14.5mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*1 September. Century 222 overall*

Bexley > Croydon > Redhill > Gatwick > Ansty > Haywards Heath [train interlude escorting wounded soldier to hospital] > Croydon > Redhill > Gatwick > Lingfield > Edenbridge > Ide Hill > Riverhead >Polhill > Sidcup > Bexley

100.7 miles. 15.0mph rolling, Cannondale Synapse.

*5 October. Century 224 overall.*

Bexley > Polhill > Otford > Pilgrims Way > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Ashford. return by pretty much the same route.

110.3 miles. 14.8 mph rolling. Thorn Audax Mk3.

*3 November. Century 225 overall.*

Bexley > Croydon > Redhill > Crawley > Cuckfield > Burgess Hill > Handcross > Turners Hill > Ide Hill > Polhill > Orpington > New Eltham > Bexley. The outward leg was in the company of the annual London to Brighton veteran car run. Brilliant day.

100.5 miles. 13.8mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*8 December. Century 226 overall.*

Bexley > Dartford crossing > Billericay > The Hanningfields > Maldon > Tiptree > Maldon > Hanningfields again > Billericay > Horndon on the Hill > Grays > Dartford crossing > Dartford > Sidcup > Bexley.

101.3 miles. 14.4mph rolling. Enigma Etape. Pretty pleased with the average speed in view of the brutal headwind for the return leg.

*AND RELAX*


----------



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2019)

*2 January 2019. *

Orpington Bromley Croydon Coulsden Chipstead Valley Merstham Burstow Turners Hill Handcross Partridge Green Sayers Common Burgess Hill Wivelsfield Ashdown Forest Hartfield Edenbridge Toys Hill Polhill Orpington

106.0 miles. 13.6mph average, 5,823ft climb, Trek Domane





*9th February *

Winchester Selborne, Bordon, Elstead, Cranleigh, Horley, Edenbridge, Shipbourne, Ryarsh, Snodland, Rochester.
110 miles, 12.9mph average, 5,354ft climb, Van Nicholas Yukon.





*2nd March*
Strood, New Ash Green, Speedgate, Titsey, Forest Row, Staplehurst, Yalding, Red Hill, Aylesford, Strood.
100.54 miles, 12.7mph average, 5,700 ft climb
https://www.strava.com/activities/2186660877





*14th April*
Manhattan, George Washington Bridge, Piermont, Bear Mountain Bridge, Peekskill, Yorktown Heights, North County Trail, Hudson East Bank, Manhattan.
115 miles, 11.1mph Average, 5,200 ft climb. On a Brompton
https://www.strava.com/activities/2290636715

*4th May*
Newark, Gainsborough, Barton on Humber, Louth, Maplethorpe, Boston
149 miles, 13.6mph Average, 3,600 ft, climb. This was due to be the 400km Lincolnshire Poacher but I finished early.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2342739474

*16th June*
London Victoria, Crystal Palace, Addington, Titsey, Dormansland, Forest Row, Lamberhurst, Staplehurst, Yalding, Aylesford, Rochester
100.4 miles, avg speed 12.1mph, 5,744 feet of climbing.

https://strava.app.link/Gf1KtlKCAX

*7th July *
Rochester, Ryarsh, Borough Green, East Malling, Pilgrims Way, Faversham, Whitstable, Herne Bay, Back to Faversham, Upchurch and home.
101.4 miles, 4,685 ft climb, 13.1mph avg
https://strava.app.link/Rkg64qAe8X

*11th Aug*
Rochester, Ryarsh, East Malling, Benover, Smarden, Aldington, Brabourne Lees, Wye, Charing, Aylesford, Rochester.
101.5 miles, 5,152 ft climb, 14.5 mph avg.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2610610392

*8th Sept*
Wootten Bassett. Malmsbury, Old Sodbury, Bath, Bradford on Avon, Melksham, Marlborough, Wootten Bassett.
100.34 miles, 4,714 ft climb, 13.2mph avg
https://www.strava.com/activities/2691903184

*17th Oct*
Montejaque, Malaga Province Spain, Grazalema, Puerto del Bosque, Algar, Jerez, Puerto Real, Cadiz
100.28 miles, 6021 ft climb, 11.1 mph avg.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2796178780

* 10th Nov *
Strood, New Ash Green, Speedgate, Titsey, Forest Row, Bedgebury, Yalding, Red Hill, Aylesford, Strood.

100.61 miles, 11. 5 mph average, 7,000 ft climb

https://strava.app.link/PW5Ny41Cw1

*7th Dec*
100.23 miles, 13.2 mph avg, 4541 ft climb
Strood, Snodland, Wrotham Heath, Collier Street, Staplehurst, Ashford, Wye, Pilgrims Way, Burham, Chatham

https://www.strava.com/activities/2917585216


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2019)

https://www.relive.cc/view/2057784146

5th January 2019 | Upham | Cheriton | Alresford | Bighton | Medstead | Alton | Farnham | Aldershot | Woking | Farnham | Frensham | Dockenfield | Alton | Alresford | Winchester | Colden Common | Upham.
103 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2135054968

9th Febuary 2019 | Upham | Southampton | Totton | Brockenhurst | Burley | Christchurch | Southbourne | Lymington | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham. 103 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2184251771

1st March 2019 | Upham | Southampton | Totton | Furzey | Red Shoot | Ringwood | Burley | Brockenhurst | Beaulieu | Lepe | Hythe | Marchwood | Totton | Romsey | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham.

106 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2272929632

7th April 2019.
Upham | Southampton | Romsey | Stockbridge, Andover | Thruxton | Middle wallop | Mottisfont | Romsey | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham.

103 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2356455675
10th May 2019

Huddersfield | Derwent | LadyBower | various bits of Derbyshire | Leicester.

105 miles.


1st June 2019
https://www.relive.cc/view/2414925339

Upham | Alresford | Farnham | Tilford | Godalming | Albury | Cobham | Esher | Putney | Islington | Putney | West Byfleet | Woking |
117 miles.

2nd July 2019

https://www.relive.cc/view/g36845478343

Upham | West End | Southampton | Totton | Eling | Minstead | Brockenhurst | Thorne Hill Christchurch | Southbourne | Boscombe | Bournemouth | Milford on sea | Lymington | Beaulieu | Staplewood | Totton | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham |

108 miles.


4th August 2019.

https://www.relive.cc/view/gh38497268635

Waterloo | Stratford | PRLS 100 | Waterloo.

106 miles.

7th September 2019

https://www.relive.cc/view/gh40239509202

Upham | Southampton | Totton | Burley | Southbourne | Milford on sea | Barton on Sea | Lymington | Beaulieu | Bitterne | Swaythling | Horton Heath | Upham.

102 miles.


6th October 2019

https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxVZ8n9B6

Upham | Droxford | Cocking | Ford | Littlehampton | Barnham | Chichester | Emsworth | Portsdown Hill | Wickham | Upham.

113 miles

16th November 2019
https://www.relive.cc/view/v8qV1n88k36
Upham | West end | Southampton | Totton | Marchwood | Lyndhurst | Brockenhurst | | Christchurch | Southbourne | Barton On Sea | Milford on sea | Lymington | Beaulieu | Totton | Southampton | Eastleigh | Upham. 102 miles.

7th December 2019
https://www.relive.cc/view/vPOpWrXEZRv

Upham| Eastleigh | Bitterne | Southampton | Totton | Eling | Marchwood | Beaulieu | Lyndhurst | Brockenhurst | Burley | Thorney Hill | Christchurch | Tucton | Southbourne | Milford on sea | Barton on sea | Lymington | Beaulieu | Southampton | Eastleigh | Fair Oak | Upham.
104 miles. 2019 done.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2019)

*Jan 6th (Century 13) – *Chobham, Bagshot, Camberley, Hartley Wintney, Heckfield, Sherfield On Loddon, Mattingley, Dipley, Winchfield, Odiham, Upton Grey, S.Warnborough, Long Sutton, Crondall, Farnham, Pirbright, Home. *103.4* miles in 7hrs 1 min, average 14.7mph, 5,262ft elevation gain, max speed 32.7mph. Van Nic Yukon
https://www.relive.cc/view/2059752007

*Feb 15th (Century 14) – *Virginia Water, Byfleet, Ripley, East Clandon, Shere, Farley Heath, Rowly, Winkworth, Godalming, Milford, Elstead, Thursley, Frensham, Dockenfield, Bentley, Farnham, Pirbright, Home. *101.3* miles in 7hrs 15 min, average 13.9mph, 6,168ft elevation gain, max speed 29.8mph. Van Nic Yukon


----------



## Broadside (6 Jan 2019)

* 6/01/19 - Hampshire, West Berkshire and Wiltshire loop*
Hook > Bramley > Ecchinswell > West Woodhay > Shalbourne > Fosbury > Hurstbourne Tarrant > Barton Stacey > Preston Candover > Alton > Binsted > Odiham > Hook.
101.7 miles, 15.3mph avg, 4846ft climbing

24/2/19 - Surrey, West Sussex, Hampshire loop
Hook > Hindhead > Arundel > Bognor Regis > Chichester > Rogate > Odiham > Hook
101.3 miles, 14.5mph avg, 6007ft climbing


9/03/19 - Hampshire loop
Hook > Bramley > Whitchurch > Andover > Romsey > Alresford > Alton > Hook
101.2 miles, 14.8mph avg, 5525ft + horrendous wind!

28/04/19 - Hants, West Berkshire, Wiltshire loop
Hook > Tadley > Hungerford > Marlborough > Whitchurch > Basingstoke > Hartley Wintney > Hook
100.5 miles, 15.6mph avg, 3822ft

19/05/2019 - Chilterns and West Berkshire tour
Hook > Henley > Speen > Chinnor > Streatley > Aldermaston > Silchester > Hook
100.5 miles, 15.4mph avg, 4974ft

09/06/2019 - Tower Bridge and back
Hook > Chobham > Richmond Park > Southbank > Tower Bridge > Kings Road > Richmond Park > Frimley > Hook
103.1 miles, 15.4mph avg, 3202ft

13/07/2019 - Hampshire coast
Hook > Alresford > Cheriton > Lee on the Solent > Gosport ferry > Havant > Greatham > Oakhanger > Bentley > Hook
101.3 miles, 16.4mph avg, 4244ft

17/08/2019 - Hampshire loop
Hook > Bradley > Kingsclere > St Mary Bourne > Weyhill > Wallops > Mottisfont > Alresford > Herriard > Hook
100.33 miles, 16.8mph avg, 4222ft

15/09/2019 - Surrey Hills
Hook > Ewshot > Seale > Compton > Abinger Hammer > Whitedown Lane > Box Hill > Coldharbour Lane > Leith Hill > Peaslake > Cranleigh > Milford > Hindhead > Bentley > Hook

100.7 miles, 15.1mph avg, 6827ft

20/10/2019 - More Chilterns and West Berks
Hook > Theale > Bucklebury > Hermitage > Goring > Benson > Stockenchurch > Fingest > Henley > Crowthorne > Hook

101.7 miles, 16.2mph avg, 4,341ft

10/11/2019 - clockwise Koop around Winchester
Hook > Alton > Alresford > Hursley > Stockbridge > Hurstbourne Priors > Overton > Bramley > Stratfield Saye > Hook

100.8 miles, 15.1mph avg, 4705ft


07/12/2019 - Tower Bridge and back
Hook > Chobham > Richmond Park > Southbank > Tower Bridge > Kings Road > Richmond Park > Chobham > Hook
100.4 miles, 14.3mph avg, 2516ft


*



*


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2019)

6/1/19
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishops Waltham-Otterbourne-Mottisfont-West Dean-Salisbury-Whiteparish-Romsey-Southampton-Fareham-Portsmouth. 101 miles in 8:23 moving (9:31 elapsed), 12.0 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

16/2/19
Portsmouth-Hambledon-Soberton-Owslebury-Cheriton-Petersfield-Chichester-Barnham-Bognor-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.33 miles in 8:36 moving (9:40 elapsed), 11.7 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

08/3/19
Portsmouth-Hambledon-Bishops Waltham-Winchester-Hursley-Mottisfont-Stockbridge-west a bit on the A30, backtracking when I realised how far it was to Salisbury-Stockbridge-Romsey-Southampton-Fareham-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.66 miles in 8:56 (10:01 elapsed), 11.3mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

6/4/19
Hastings-Bexhill-Ninfield-Brightling-Heathfield-Litlington-Seaford-Newhaven-Peacehaven-Brighton-Worthing-Littlehampton-Barnham-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 102.88 miles in 8:45 (8:31 moving, 10:17 elapsed), 12.1 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

6/5/19
Portsmouth-Havant-Rowlands Castle-Petersfield-Liphook-Bordon-Alton-Cliddesden-Alresford-Meonstoke-Wickham-Portchester-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.17 miles in 8:52 (8:47 moving, 10:05 elapsed), 11.4 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

2/6/19
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Micheldever Station-Whitchurch-Hurstbourne Tarrant-Whitchurch-Overton-Micheldever Station and reverse to Portsmouth. 100.41 miles in 8:34 (8:29 moving, 11:13 elapsed), 11.8 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

14/7/19
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.07 miles in 9:07 (8:00 moving), 12.5 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

3/8/19
Portsmouth-Southwick-Wickham-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing and reverse. 100.16 miles in 8:23 (8:12 moving, 9:35 elapsed), 12.2 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

8/9/19
Portsmouth-Denmead-Cheriton-Alresford-Basingstoke-Chineham-Bramley-Riseley-Heckfield-Mattingley-Odiham-Alton-Selbourne-Liss-Petersfield-South Harting-Rowlands Castle-Havant-Portsmouth. 106.83 miles in 9:44 (8:59 moving, 10:59 elapsed), 11.0 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

5/10/19
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.52 in 9:09 (8:53 moving, 11:10 elapsed), 11.4 mph moving average. Viner Magnifica.

6/11/19
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Bognor-Chichester-Emsworth-Horndean-Hambledon-Wickham-Fareham-Portsmouth. 100.11 miles in 8:30 (8:12 rolling, 9:47 elapsed), 12.2 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

1/12/19
Portsmouth-Wickham-Botley-Fair Oak-Owslebury-Hambledon-Purbrook-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-reverse to Havant-Portsmouth. 100.16 miles in 8:50 (8:46 moving, 9:51 elapsed), 11.4 mph average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


----------



## Aravis (9 Jan 2019)

Aged 58½ at the beginning of the year. The Raleigh Pioneer Trail 4000 continues to serve admirably, but I now think it may date from the very early 2000s.

*January 2019 (C343):* 6/1/19, A classic loop starting down the eastern side of the Severn, over the Severn Bridge, through Usk, Abdergavenny, Pontrilas Army Camp, Ross, and Tewkesbury. No wind, no rain and no frost! First instalment of a possible Audax RRtY. *126.11 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2060412067

*February 2019 (C344):* 12/2/19, The first 9 letters on the ABC place name challenge (Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innsworth. Very much in sickness recovery mode, so took it slowly. The unexpected early ice also contributed. *125.50 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2141752226

*March 2019 (C346):* 19/3/19, Still struggling, but put in a long one to satisfy a number of objectives. A clockwise loop around the Severn Estuary followed by a trek up to Exhall in Warwickshire. *140.78 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2225110848

*April 2019 (C348):* 8/4/19, Up into the Cotswolds at Hawkesbury Upton, then through the Water Park and the upper Coln valley. A foray across the Severn to finish. Feeling much better today. *124.75 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2275351031

*May 2019 (C350):* 13/5/19, Broadway Tower, Windrush Valley, Cotswold Water Park, Elmore Lanes. *141.47 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364978125

*June 2019 (C351):* 6/6/19, Exploring lanes northwards on both side of the Severn. Mostly familiar but some new ground as well. Recovering from illness so kept it local and successfully avoided duplication! *101.21 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2428441397

*July 2019 (C353):* 2/7/19, Mainly Worcestershire. Redditch, Exhall (again), Holt Fleet (Severn crossing), and return. *127.64 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2498003808

*August 2019 (C355):* 4/8/19, Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus an ECE from Gloucester. *128.70 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2590948361

*September 2019 (C358):* 3/9/19, Gloucester - Forest of Dean - Chepstow - Shirenewton - Newport - Gwent Levels - Severn Bridge - Gloucester. Testing a butterfly bar - a qualified success. *125.23 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2676511439

*October 2019 (C360):* 5/10/19, Gloucester - Nailsworth - Water Park - Bampton - Tadpole Bridge - Watchfield - Bibury - Stroud - Kings Stanley - Gloucester. Back with conventional drop bars. *143.52 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2765397292

*November 2019 (C362):* 4/11/19, Gloucester - Alcester - Stratford-upon-Avon - Worcester - Gloucester. *125.36 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2840743228

*December 2019 (C365):* 3/12/19, Gloucester to Worcester while it was dark, then four different loops of roughly equal size in the "Three Counties" - Worcestershire, Herefordshire and Gloucestershire. Lifetime century no. 365, and very long-standing ambition, and completion of RRtY, so a pretty good day.* 125.70 miles.*


https://www.strava.com/activities/2908841316/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2019)

Back for my fourth attempt at the challenge:

*9 January 2019. * A clockwise tour round north Shropshire: Condover, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Morton, Ball, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Northwood, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Market Drayton, Cheswardine, Child's Ercall, Eaton upon Tern, Heath Lanes, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill & home. Ride Report. 104.04 miles at 12.3 mph moving average.

*16 February 2019: * A clockwise tour round south Shropshire & bits of Herefordshire: Lyth Hill, Condover, Upton Magna, Rodington, Walcot, Cressage, Harnage Grange, Kenley Common, Longville, Broncroft, Ludlow, Pipe Aston, Adforton, Bucknell, Purslow, Kempton, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Chirbury, Westbury, Edge, Exfords Green, Hunger Hill, Lyth Hill & home. Ride report. 107.8 miles at 11.9 mph moving average.

*20 March 2019*: To Lake Vyrnwy and back: Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Cwm Fedw, Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Llynclys, The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace & home. Ride Report. 103.17 miles at 12.6 mph average

*19 April 2019.* To Bewdley then back via the Ironbridge Gorge: Condover, Atcham, Upton Forge, Wroxeter, Cressage, Longville, Broadstone, Tugford, Ditton Priors, Stottesdon, Buttonbridge, Bewdley, NCN route 45 into Wyre Forest, Button Oak, Arley, Hampton Loade, Bridgnorth, Coalport, Ironbridge, Leighton, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Condover and home. Ride Report. 102.13 miles at 12.7 mph average

*12 May 2019. * A Metric 200 clockwise round north and mid Shropshire: Condover, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Morton Common, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Northwood, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow & Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Little Bolas, Ellerdine Heath, High Ercall, Withington, Walcot, Bluebell, Wroxeter, Cressage, Harnage Grange, Kenley Common, Cardington, Folly Bank, Longnor, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 125.42 miles at 13.5 mph average

*21 June 2019. * To Lake Vyrnwy again using extended route on way out. Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Cwm Fedw, Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Llynclys, The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace & home. Ride Report. 112.04 miles at 13.8 mph average.

*3 July 2019*. A clockwise tour round north Shropshire: Condover, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Morton Common, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Northwood, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow & Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Little Bolas, Ellerdine Heath, High Ercall, Withington, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report. 102.11 miles at 14.4 mph average.

*13 August 2019*. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back again. Variations on short route both ways: Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Pentre, Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Maesbrook, Waen Wen, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Cwm Fedw, Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Llynclys, The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace & home.  Ride Report. 105.24 miles at 14.3 mph average

*14 September 2019.* To Bewdley and back. Shrewsbury, Uffington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Kingstreet, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Rushbury, Beambridge, Tugford, Ditton Priors, Cleobury North, Stottesdon, Bagginswood, Button Bridge, Bewdley, The Lakes, NCN route 45 through Wyre Forest to Button Oak, Arley, Nash End, Severn Valley Country Park, Hampton Loade, Chelmarsh, Eardington, Bridgnorth, Nordley, Barrow, Much Wenlock, Sheinton, Cressage, Acton Pigott, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and home. Ride Report. 105.05 miles at 11.5 mph average. 40.4 mph maximum speed.

*12 October 2019.* An anti-clockwise tour round mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eyton on Severn, Wroxeter, Upton Forge, Upton Magna, Withington, The Lees, Roden, Shawbury, Wem, Poolhead, Northwood, Breaden Heath, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Knockin, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, through The Quarry, Meole Brace & home. Ride Report. 102.42 miles at 13.4 mph average.

*19 November 2019.* To Lake Vyrnwy and back the short way again: Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Cwm Fedw, Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Llynclys, The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace & home. Ride report 103.17 miles at 11.8 mph average

*3 December 2019. *An anti-clockwise tour round mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, Roden, Shawbury, Wem, Poolhead, Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Crew Green, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Stoney Stretton, Edge, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride Report. 100.66 miles at 11.7 mph average.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2019)

*January 01st (Century 119)*
108.29 miles, moving time 7hrs 13 minutes, average speed 15.0mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Burton on Trent, Needwood, Hanbury, Needwood, Barton Under Needwood, Walton on Trent, Wigginton, Clifton Campville, No Man's Heath, Sheepy Magna, Upton, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Desford, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048487605


*February 10th (Century 121)*
112.46 miles, moving time 7hrs 28 minutes, average speed 15.1mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Shuttington, Fazeley, Mile Oak, Weeford, Whittington, Fisherwick, Clifton Campville, No Man's Heath, Austrey, Appleby Magna, Snarestone, Swepstone, Heather, Ibstock, Ellistown, Stanton Under Bardon, Copt Oak, Quorn, Barrow, Six Hills, Seagrave, Sileby, Cossington, Rothley, Wanlip, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137219563

*March 02nd (Century 123)*
124.65 miles, moving time 8hrs 23 minutes, average speed 14.9mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Bruntingthorpe, Gilmorton, Broughton Astley, Desford, Market Bosworth, Fenny Drayton, Green End, Meriden, Berkswell, Lowsonford, Pinley Green, Hatton, Beausale, Berkswell, Pickford Green, Corley Moor, Fillongley, Astley, Shenton, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Desford, Leicester Forest East, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562

*April 06th (Century 125)*
107.80 miles, moving time 7hrs 33 minute, average speed 14.3mph
Leicester, Cossington, Leicester, Countersthorpe, Gilmorton, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Cold Ashby, Church Brampton, Northampton, Nobottle, Norton, Long Buckby, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Swinford, Walcote, Gilmorton, Cosby, Whetstone, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2269158270

*May 04th (Century 127)*
125.90 miles, moving time 8hrs 1 minute, average speed 15.7mph
Leicester, Anstey, Cropston, Cossington, Thrussington, Burrough on the Hill, Braunston in Rutland, Oakham Burley on the Hill, Cottesmore, Market Overton, South Witham, North Witham, Sewstern, Wymondham, Sewstern, Waltham, Willoughby on the Wolds, Barrow, Anstey, Cropston, Rothley, Thurcaston, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727

*June 01st (Century 130)*
106.48 miles, moving time 6hrs 26 minutes, average speed 16.5mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Austrey, Fisherwick, Shenstone, Lichfield, Farewell, Burntwood, Prospect Village, Cannock Wood, Longdon, Armitage, Curborough, Alrewas, Edingale, Lullington, Measham, Snarestone, Newton Burgoland, Barton in the Beans, Marcket Bosworth, Desford, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2414315133

*July 13th (Century 133)*
127.75 miles, moving time 7hrs 33 minutes, average speed 16.9mph
Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswll, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824

*August 03rd (Century 136)*
125.36 miles. moving time 7hrs 58 minutes, average speed 15.7mph
Leicester, Anstey, Cropston, Belton, Melbourne, Swarkestone, Willington, Hilton, Suton on the Hill, Longford, Alkmonton, Yeaveley, Edlaston, Rodsley, Shirley, Hollington, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Wysall, Old Dalby, Barrow, Sileby, Cossington, Cropston, Anstey, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153

*September 01st (Century 138)*
127.02 miles, moving time 7hrs 53 minutes, average speed 16.1mph
Leicester, Anstey, Cropston, Barrow, Wymeswold, Nottingham, Burton Joyce, Fiskerton, South Muskham, Newark, Dry Doddington, Shelton, Screveton, Bingham, Hickling, Nether Broughton, Upper Broughton, Wymeswold, Hoon, Barrow, Cropston, Anstey, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670827101

*October 12th (Century 142)*
128.52 miles, moving time 7hrs 41 minute, average speed 16.7mph
Leicester, Syston, Gaddesby, Twyford, Burrough on the Hill, Langham, Teigh, Market Overton, Thistleton, Colsterworth, Corby Glen, Dowsby, Kirton, Boston, New York, Coningsby, Woodhall Spa, Thornton, Langton Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/2783200438

*November 02nd (Century 144)*
101.47 miles, moving time 6hrs 19 minutes, average speed 16.1mph
Leicester, Desford, Market Bosworth, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton, Coleshill, Sutton Coldfield, Watford Gap, Shenstone, Lynn, Wall, Lichfield, Curborough, Croxall, Edingdale, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, No Mans Heath, Austrey, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2835539000

*December 08th (Century 145)*
101.77 miles, moving time 6hrs 10 minutes, average speed 16.5 mph
Leicester, Cossington, Frisby, Wartnaby, Knipton, Denton, Great Ponton, Old Somerby, Ropsley, Sapperton, Pickworth, Ropsley, Ancaster, Byards Leap, Walcott, Methringham, Dunston, Potterhanworth, Bardney, Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/2920034897






(2019 Imperials - 27 for the year)


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jan 2019)

22th Jan 2019 - 101 miles , 3248ft , ave spd 15.6mph
Hornsea, Beverley, Pocklington, Millington Woods, North Dalton, Driffield, Kilham, back to Hornsea

https://www.strava.com/activities/2071164842

18th Feb 2019 - 103 miles , 3717ft, ave spd 15.1mph
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, North Dalton, Market Weighton, onto Nunburnholme & a couple of times up the hill there, Middleton, Beverley & then back home with a little loop to clock up required milage

https://www.strava.com/activities/2158097073

1st Mar 2019 - 102 miles, 1745ft, ave spd 17mph
Hornsea, Withernsea, Skeffling, Patrington, Halsham, Sproatley, Catwick, Beverley, Hutton Cranswick, Beeford (to a rather nice coffee shop) & then back to Hornsea

https://www.strava.com/activities/2183748223

9th Apr 2019 - 101.5 miles 3806ft, ave spd 16.9mph
Hornsea , Kilham, Sledmere, Wetwang, Pocklington, Stamford Bridge, Wiggington, Tollerton, Great Ouseburn, Boroughbridge, Wormald Green, Harrogate

https://www.strava.com/activities/2276966843

1st May 2019 - 107 miles 2628ft ave speed 16.3mph
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, Hutton Cranswick, Lund, Beverley, Long Riston, Beeford, Hornsea, Marton, Garton, Hornsea

https://www.strava.com/activities/2334033523

6th June 2019 - 101 miles 4544ft ave speed 17mph
Hornsea, Burton Agnes, Burton Flemming, Sledmere, Thixendale, Millington, Huggate, Baggaby Hill (as featured in the TdY) Nunburnholme, Goodmanham, Beverley, then back home with a loop to get required mileage

https://www.strava.com/activities/2428512099

6th July 2019 - 103 miles 1417ft ave speed 13.2mph
FNRTtC York - Hull with a few additional loops on the way home from Hull

https://www.strava.com/activities/2508327029

15th August 2019 - 108 miles 3812ft ave speed 16.5mph
Ilkley to Hornsea via Harrogate, Boroughbridge & York

https://www.strava.com/activities/2621685914

12th Sept 2019 - 132 miles 5600ft ave spd 16.8mph
Derby - Mappleton (Derbyshire) - Mappleton (East Yorks)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2702765958

23rd October 2019 - 101 miles 2913ft ave spd 17.7mph
Hornsea, Bridlington, Sledmere, Hutton Cranswick, Beverley, Hornsea

https://www.strava.com/activities/2810998053

6th November 2019 - 102.8 miles 1747ft ave spd 16.3mph
Hornsea, Bridlington, Beeford, Beverley, Hornsea (& a lot of villages inbetween)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2845546882

1st December 2019 - 102.4miles 2541ft ave spd 16.3mph
Hornsea, Driffield, Holme on Spalding Moor, North Cave, Beverley & a few loops on local roads near home

https://www.strava.com/activities/2904444214


----------



## mangid (12 Jan 2019)

*January 12th*

101miles, Burls fixed (48x18), 6hrs 18mins moving time, 16mph average.
Cambridge, Mildenhall, Wickhambrook, Clare, Finchingfield, Thaxted, Ugley, Duxford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

5:50 start, dark, nice SW tail to Mildenhall, then slog into side/head for what felt like hours until the turn at Ugley, nice tail/side all the way home. Puncture #4 for the week after 78miles, hate having to stop, even more for a puncture, and I put a new tyre and tube on last night :-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2073005244

*February 17th*

100.27miles, Burls Fixed (48x18), 6hrs 7mins, 16.4mph Avg
Cambridge, Whittlesford, Harston, Bourn, Great Gransden, Croxton, Graveley, Offord Darcey, Bucken, Perry, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Great Barford, Sandy, Sutton, Ashwell, Theirfield, Barkway, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Cambridge

6:00 start, dark, Venus and Jupiter visible. One of my standard loops. Misty, and then Southerly wind which was mostly head/side until the homeward 20mile leg :-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2155359308

*March 2nd*

100.12miles, Burls Fixed (48x18), 5hr 49min, 17.2mph Avg
Cambridge, Whittlesford, Harston, Bourn, Knapwell, Connington, Swavesey, St Ives, Cambridge, St Ives, Cambridge, St Ives, Cambridge

6:12 start, damp, spitting. Was aiming to go on Kings Ripton, Alconbury, Kimbolton, ish. But road thru Connington was closed probably due to opening the new bridge over the new A14. Wasn't feeling great, so just went up and down the Busway to get the miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2185654215

*April 6th*

104.17, Burls Fixed (48x18), 16.4mph Avg

Cambridge, St Ives, Abbots Ripton, Glatton, Great Gidding, Winwick, Old Weston, Brington, Catworth, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Renhold, Great Barford, Blunham, Sandy, Sutton, Eyeworth, Ashwell, Steeple Morden, Litlington, Bassingbourn, Meldreth, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whitlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

5:50 start, cool, strengthening NE, misty to start. Nice ride, spent a few miles with a chap who was cycling down from Lincoln to Welwyn Garden City (helped me get my pace up, always tend to just trundle with little or no effort by myself). NE had strengthened for the final few miles home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2268681412

*May 4th*

102.62, Specialized Roubaix Pro, 6hr 8min, 16,7mph avg

Cambridge, Great Shelford, Fulbourn, Wilbraham's, Bottisham, Swaffham Bulbeck, Burwell, Fordham, Freckenham, Worlington, Midenhall, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Barrow, Hargrave, Wickhambrook, Denston, Stansfield, Poslingford, Clare, Ovington, Tilbury Juxta Clare, Great yeldham, Toppesfield, Gainsford End, Finchingfield, Great Bardfield, Thaxted, Sucksted Green, Henham, Ugley, Quendon, Newport, Ikleton, Duxford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

5:55 start, sun up, so road bike. Northerly wind strengthening thruout the ride, so headed NE for the first couple of hours up to Mildenhall. Was thinking about a fens route, but wimped out. Headed South thru Tuddenham, Clare, then SW thru Finchingfield, Thaxted, then back up into what had become a quite stiff headwind (13m/s). Little bit of hail added to the weather diversity.

https://www.strava.com/activities/234064436

*June 1st*

102.59, Specialized Roubaic Pro, 5hr 50min, 17.6 mph avg

Cambridge, Fulbourn, Balsham, Linton, Hadstock, Little Walden, Saffron Walden, Wendens Ambo, Arkesden, Clavering, Stocking Pelham, Little Hadham, Much Hadham, Kettle Green, Barwick Ford, Standon Green End, Sacombe Green, Sacombe, Dane End, Whempsted, Bennington, Walkern, Halls Green, Weston, Baldock, Bygrave, Ashwell, Hinxworth, Edworth, Potton, Everton, Abbotsly, Great Gransden, Caxton, Bourn, Toft, Comberton, Barton, Cambridge

5:58 start, used Garmin navigate, what a phaff, still adds some some roads to my kit bag for the future. Started at about 10c so arm warmers on, which I shed after a couple of hours. Spent 10 minutes waiting for the Tempsford crossing, decided to go back up Everton hill. Roll in was with a tail wind, sweating buckets, Garmin helpfully told me I should have consumed 1700 calories, and 4.75 bottles of water.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2413922227/overview

*28 July *

100.06, Burls 48x18, 5hr 53min, 17 mph avg

Cambridge, Great Shelford, Fulbourn, Great Wilbraham, Bottisham, Swaffham Bulbeck, Burwell, Fordham, Chippenham, Kennett, Herringswell, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Barrow, Hargrave, Wickhambrook, Denston, Stradishall, Clare, Ashen, Ridegwell, Stambourne, Howe Street, Finchingfield, Great Bardfield, Thaxted, Cutlers Green, Henham, Ugley, Quendon, Newport, Littlebury, Great Chesterford, Ickleton, Duxford, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

6:03 start, wet and breezy and cool (what happened to the record setting summer). Been away on vacation for most of July and was really thinking I would have to give up on the challenge. Got back yesterday after a 20+ hour flight (Sydney -> London), poor nights sleep, and jet lagged. Anyway, HTFU, and got out. Once the legs were turning the joy of the riding the Burls took over and really enjoyed the ride (even if the weather was pretty poor the time of year).

https://www.strava.com/activities/2569621659

*August 3rd*

101.72 mi, Specialized Roubaix Pro, 5hr 44min, 17.7 mph avg

Cambridge, Great Shelford, Fulbourn, Great Wilbraham, Bottisham, Swaffham Bulbeck, Burwell, Fordham, Freckenham, Worlington, Mildenhall, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Barrow, Hargrave, Wickhambrook, Denston, Stansfield, Poslingford, Clare, Ovington, Tilbury juxt Clare, Great Yeldham, Toppesfield, Gainsford End, Great Bardfield, Thaxted, Cutlers Green, Henham, Ugley, Quendon, Newport, Littlebury, Great Chesterford, Ickleton, Duxford, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

5:59 start, misty morning, but not chilly, should maybe had a rear blinky, but not a lot of traffic about and it soon burned off. Turned out glorious and happy I made the effort to get over that early morning tired feeling

https://www.strava.com/activities/2586362393/overview

*September 7th*

100.57miles, Burls Fixed (48x18), 6hrs 11mins, 16.2mph Avg
Cambridge, Whittlesford, Harston, Bourn, Great Gransden, Croxton, Graveley, Offord Darcey, Bucken, Perry, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Great Barford, Sandy, Sutton, Ashwell, Theirfield, Barkway, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Cambridge

5:48 start, same route as in February. A lot windier than I was expecting, mostly NW, so the route did me some favors with the middle third being tail cross.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2686950634

*October 5th*

101.53miles, Burls Fixed (48x18), 6:17, 16.2mph Avg
Cambridge, Whittlesford, Harston, Bourn, Great Gransden, Croxton, Graveley, Offord Darcey, Bucken, Perry, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Great Barford, Sandy, Sutton, Ashwell, Steeple Morden, Shingay, Bassingbourn, Meldreth, Melbourn, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Cambridge

5:56 start, one of my favorite routes, gently rolling works well on the fixed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2764232054

*Nov 9th*
100.39miles, burls Fixed (48x18), 6:19, 15.9mph Avg
Cambridge, Great Shelford, Fulbourn, Great Wilbraham, Bottisham, Swaffham Bulbeck, Burwell, Fordham, Chippenham, Kennett, Herringswell, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Barrow, Hargrave, Wickhambrook, Stradishall, Clare, Ashen, Ridegwell, Stambourne, Howe Street, Finchingfield, Great Bardfield, Thaxted, Cutlers Green, Henham, Ugley, Quendon, Newport, Littlebury, Great Chesterford, Ickleton, Duxford, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

5:53 start, frosty, damp roads, with some signs of ice, lots of leaf mulch, took it very cautiously all the way round

https://www.strava.com/activities/2852091727

*Dec 1st*
101.03miles, Burls Fixed (48x18), 6:39, 15.2mph Avg
Cambridge, Cambridge, Great Shelford, Fulbourn, Great Wilbraham, Bottisham, Swaffham Bulbeck, Dullingham, Cheveley, Ashley, Dalham, Lidgate, Wickhambrook, Denston, Stansfield, Upper Street, Poslingford, Clare, Ovington, Tilbury juxta Clare, Great Yeldham, Toppesfield, Gainsford End, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Bardfield End Green, Thaxted, Sucksted Green, Henham, Ugley, Patmore End, Rickling Green, Rickling, Berden, Stocking Pelham, Brent Pelham, Anstey, Barkway, Barley, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, 
Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

6:04 start, damp, chilly, loads of mulch, filthy roads, bit of rain, E / NE / N good honest hard work. Sort of made up on the move, just linking together the local roads, quite pleased I got it so close. Also brought up 19K for the year, so a chance I'll hit 20 for the year again

https://www.strava.com/activities/2904000784/overview


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

*Sat 12th Jan 2019 *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax * 130 miles/210km 2250m* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley

*Sat 9th Feb *DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *125 miles/201km 1492m*
Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home

*Sat 9th March* GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *127miles/205km 3134m*
Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch

*Weds 18th Apr *DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *136 miles/219km 2413m*
Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home

*Sat 11th May *South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *133 miles/214km 1802m *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home

*Sat 1st June* Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *135 miles/218km 2202m* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury

*Sat 27th July *DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *127 miles/205km 1672m *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back

*Sat 3rd Aug *Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* 126 miles/203km 2801m *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston

*Sat 21st Sept *GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax* 157 miles/254km 2440m* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home

*Sat 19th Oct *DIY 200 Me my bike myself* 128 miles/206km 1261m *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home

*Sat 23rd Nov *Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax * 131 miles/211km 2045m*
Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home

*Sat 7th Dec* GWR Airmail 200km Audax *136 miles/219km 1892m *Home-Brsitol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jan 2019)

Jan 20th
Bradley Fold, Farnworth, West Houghton, Eccleston (didn't see Bradley Wiggins), Leyland, Preston, Kirkham, Lytham St Annes, Blackpool, Kirkham, Preston, Higher Walton, Belmont, Ainsworth, Bradley Fold.
101.45 miles, 3574ft climbing, ave speed 16.6mph, moving time 6:05:53 hours ,total time 6:45:20 hours
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092019062


----------



## robjh (25 Jan 2019)

*25th January 109 miles* in Cambridgeshire, Essex and (mainly) Suffolk. The main points were Duxford-Sudbury-Stowmarket-Dullingham-Duxford.
Shame about the 2 punctures in the dark on the way back. Luckily the second time I stopped under a street light and found the offending piece of grit in my tyre.





https://www.strava.com/activities/2102833683

*6th Feb, 106 miles* from the Cambridge area in loop roughly SW-N-SE, here.





*16th March, 146 miles*, on the Cambridge Pork Pie audax from Girton(Cambridge) to Melton Mowbray and back. My total riding for the day was 146.9 miles / 236 km. It was hellishly windy.
This map is from the organiser's website as I lost mine through multiple Garmin failures.




View attachment 457914
View attachment 457915





*10th April, 123 miles*. A one-way ride (and train back) from home, just S of Cambridge, into London, then down to Box Hill and on to Horsham and Worthing, with a magnificent late afternoon crossing of the South Downs from Steyning to Sompting.




https://www.strava.com/activities/2280147672


*Tuesday 21 May, 122 miles*, on a ride from home (near Cambridge) to Hastings, via the Tilbury-Gravesend ferry. The 5 minutes or so of the ferry ride are not included in the distance!




https://www.strava.com/activities/2385942054

*Thursday 6 June, 106 miles*. Home (Cambridgeshire)-London-Surrey(Redhill and Reigate)-London. The real total was slightly higher than the Garmin one in the screenshot as the battery died about 4 miles before I got back to Liverpool Street for the train home.




https://www.strava.com/activities/2429592037

*Tuesday 16 July, 117.5 miles (189.1 km)* On holiday in Germany, starting and ending at Obereisenheim near Würzburg, a loop through the Steigerwald and Hassberge upland areas, crossing the Main twice and crossing briefly over the old iron curtain into Thüringen at the furthest point.




https://www.strava.com/activities/2537414854

*Thursday 22 August, 118.5 miles*
Duxford-Cambridge-St Ives-Peterborough-Stamford-Vale of Belvoir-Southwell-Eakring (as first part of a 6-day ride to Glasgow)




https://www.strava.com/activities/2642283191

*Saturday 21 September, 136 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2728929021
Stevenage-St Albans-Chesham-Oxford-Woburn-Stevenage, on the 'Four Minute Mile' audax

*Saturday 5 October, 144 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2765448506
Stansted Airport-Great Dunmow-Grantchester-Hawstead(Maglia Rosso café)-Manningtree-Bures-Great Dunmow-Stansted Airport ;
'Richard Ellis Memorial 200k' audax starting and ending at Dunmow, with my rides from/to the railway station at Stansted at the start and end

*Thursday 21 November, 114 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2881559962
Duxford-Orwell-Biggleswade-Old Warden-Bedford-Olney-Stoke Bruerne-Towcester-Sulgrave-Banbury-the Tysoes-Edge Hill-Kineton-Chesterton-Leamington Spa

*Monday 16th December, 110 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2936936647
Duxford-Cambridge-Earith-Ramsey-Whittlesey-Thorney-Crowland-Spalding-Pinchbeck-Donington-Swineshead-Metheringham-Lincoln


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2019)

*Jan 26* - EB's + Cool down, 100.8 miles in 6:02:36 (16.7mph moving ave) with 5,114ft of climbing and a max of 32.7mph
Peterborough-Elton Furze-Great Gidding-Winwick-Clopton-Achurch-Thorpe Waterville-Aldwincle-Stoke Doyle-Oundle (Cafe Stop)-Southwick-Deene-Laxton-Bulwick-Blatherwycke-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Woodnewton-Fotheringhay-Nassington (Pub)- Elton - Peterborough - Elton Furze-Hemminton-Polebrook-Ashton-Oundle-Cotterstock-Southwick-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough

*Feb 17* - KV Sunday Ride + Cool Down, 101.2 miles in 6:23:59 (15.8mph moving ave) with 3,674ft of climbing and a max of 40.2mph.
Awalton-Elton Furze-Glatton-Sawtry-Wood Walton-Great Ravelly-Upwod-Bury-Ramsey-Ramsey Forty Foot-Ramsey-Bury-Upwood-Wistow-Bury-Upwood-Alconbury Hill-Great Gidding-Elton Furze-Peterborough-Farcet-Yaxley-Holme-Sawtry-Glatton-Tansor-Fotheringhay-Elton-Peterborough

*24 Mar *- CC March Century,100.9 miles in 6:41:29 (15.1mph moving average) with 5,144ft of climbing and a max of 33.8mph.
Peterborough-Elton-Peterborough-Farcet-Yaxley-Holme-Morborne-Elton Furze-Peterborough-Marholm-Helpston-Lolham-West Deeping-A15 (Massive Traffic Jam)-Greatford-Belmesthorpe-Little Casterton-Great Casterton-Tickencote-Empingham-Ketton-Collyweston-Kings Cliffe-Blatherwycke-Bulwick-Southwick-Woodnewton-Nassington-Elton-Peterborough


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jan 2019)

26th January 100.7 miles. Followed Norwich cycle swarm route. Garmin didn’t record first 8.7 miles, user error but having ridden this route before I know I did 105 miles last time.

19th February 102 miles. Used the Tour de Broads route but started in Norwich. Gear issues with 35 miles to go meant it as a lot harder than it needed to be.

18th March 100.4 miles. Reverse of the swarm route in January although cut out 4 miles in Norwich centre during rush hour. A very windy ride which made it hard work but great fun.

17th April 106.8 miles from Norwich to Walcott, along coast to Holland and back to Norwich via Aylsham. Good to be riding in shorts.

12th May led the club ride from to Norwich to Holt and back, then added an extra 40 to make the 100 with a loop around Acke and Reedham and back. Also completed a 104 mile ride Thursday16th May solo on my tourer from Norwich to Holkham and around the coast to Walcott and back.

2nd June 101 miles Tour of Cambridgeshire. My fastest ever 100 in 4 hrs 44 mins.

30 th July. On my fourcardinal points tour. Fangfoss to Alston. Fully loaded tourerwas hard work.

18th August Norwich to Acle loop followed by Norwich to Winterton plus Wroxham to Ranworth and loop to make a 100.

21st September Solo Norwich to Thursford to Holkham, along coast to Bacton and back to Norwich 101 miles

19 th October Solo 101 miles Norwich Fakenham Thursford Holkham Wells Sheringham Cromer Mundesley Bacton home. Saved Garmin at lunch rather than pause do a 70 mile and 30 mile ride saved.wont let me upload any more pictures.

19th October Solo 101 miles. Norwich Fakenham Thursford Holkham Wells Sheringham Cromer Mundesley Bacton home. Ride saved in two parts due to User error !





Other post only allowed 10 uploads so starting another post.



16th November
101 miles. Solo first 75 miles, joined by two club members last 25 and route took through a flood, very wet feet. Norwich Fakenham Thursford Holkham Wells Sheringham Cromer Mundesley Bacton home.
23 rd December 100.3 miles from Norwich to Holkham, around the cost to Walcott back to Norwich. Not the final century ride of the year as a 200 km planned for the 28th but this challenge completed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2019)

*Jan 12 *
SE4, Eynsford. Meopham, Higham, Rochester, Upchurch, Eastchurch, Harty, Eastchurch (IoSheppey) Lower Halstow, Yelsted, Aylesford, Offham, Ivy Hatch, Sevenoaks. _104.1 miles_

*February 02 *
SE4, Bromley, Hayes, Addington, Warlingham, Titsey, Westerham, Sundridge, Chevening, Chelsfield, Petts Wood, Bickley, Hayes, Addington, Warlingham, Titsey, Westerham, Sundridge, Chevening, Chelsfield, Petts Wood, Bickley, Hayes, Addington, Warlingham, Titsey, Westerham, Sundridge, Chevening, Sevenoaks. _100.3 miles_

*March 17*
SE4, *A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, Cudham, Toy's Hill, *E*denbridge, Dormansland, Cowden, Chiddingstone Hoath, *F*ordham, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, Kidd's Hill, Lye Green, Groombridge, Speldhurst, Tonbridge, Shipbourne, Hildenborough, Bough Beech, *I*de Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Hayes. _103.3 miles_

*April 20 *
SE4, Tandridge, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Ringmer, Lower Dicker, Polegate, *J*evington, Friston, Seaford, Newhaven, *K*ingston near Lewes, Brighton _101.2 miles_

*May 04 *
SE4, Oxted, *L*ingfield, Turners Hill, *M*aresfield, Horam, Heathfield, Burwash, Heathfield, Horam, Pevensey, Hastings _104.9 miles_

*Jun 29 *
SE4, Godstone, *N*utfield, *O*utwood, Salfords, Parkgate, Charlwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, *P*addock Wood, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Ivy Hatch, Sevenoaks. _100.8 miles_

*Jul 13*
SE4, Swanley, Rochester, *Q*ueenborough, *R*ushenden, *S*heerness, Teynham, *T*onge, *U*pchurch, Rochester, *V*igo, *W*rotham, Pla*X*tol, *Y*alding. _111.1 miles_

*Aug 3*
SE4, Botley Hill, Otford, Vigo Village, Cobham, Chattenden, All Hallows, Cliffe, Cobham, S Darenth, Swanley, Chelsfield. SE4 _102.2 miles_

* Sep 1*
SE4, Banstead, Epsom, E Horsley, Velolife Cafe, Cookham, Beaconsfield, St Alban's. _103.7 miles_

*Oct 26*
SE4, Botley Hill, Outwood, S Reigate, N Crawley, Edenbridge, Hildenborough, Plaxtol, Otford, Petts Wood, SE4 _101.1 miles_

*Nov 16*
Shoreham, Otford, Ivy Hatch, Wrotham, Trottiscliffe, Offham, Goose Green, East Peckham, Paddock Wood, Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Bedgebury Cross, Wadhurst, Rotherfield, Bells Yew Green, Tunbridge Wells, Southborough, Tudeley, Golden Green, Higham Eood, Ivy Hatch, Sevenoaks. _101.1 miles_

*Dec 14*
SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Outwood, Newdigate, Horley, Edenbridge, Tonbridgè, Five Elms, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _102.8 miles_


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Dec 2019)

23 rd December 100.3 miles from Norwich to Holkham, around the coast to Walcott back to Norwich. Not the final century ride of the year as a 200 km planned for the 28th but this challenge completed


----------

